# Jeep wrangler mods to keep dog cool



## Dmctruby (Mar 31, 2014)

I have made 3 mods to my 03 Jeep which really help control temp when the top is off. 1) vented one of the dashboard a/c via duct work to the rear of Jeep, 2) installed a heat shielding shade cover, 3) installed a high volume fan between the seats to direct air to the back. I will attempt to include pics


----------



## Dmctruby (Mar 31, 2014)

*Adding pic 2*

Pic 2, fan


----------



## Dmctruby (Mar 31, 2014)

*Pic 3 vent*

A/c venting to rear


----------



## Dmctruby (Mar 31, 2014)

*Happy boy*

Rear compartment fits a crate with Access port for a/c


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a similar fan setup sending a/c to the back of my SUV. 

I'd say that pup looks pretty comfortable. I was ready to say Move Over I'm coming in:grin2:
Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow, I have a Wrangler too and I thought my set up was good, but yours is a whole new level!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I have an '03 Wrangler as well.
Hans and I both LOVE it. I have a crate fan but not the other two mods you have. 
May I ask where you got the items to vent the a/c to the back? Did you buy something and adapt it or is it specifically for a Wrangler?
If you aren't already a member on the Wrangler Forum, you may want to join...very informative and a lot of fun.

Dogs riding in Wranglers are a pretty common topic there and it would be great if you could post your mods there as well. Thanks for sharing here!  

I think once you own a shepherd, you just always have to have one in your life and I find a lot of people who have Wranglers feel the same way about them. 

Happy Jeeping!!!!


----------

